
Amazon Quietly Launches Its Consumer-Facing Mobile Wallet App, Amazon Wallet - ghobs91
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/22/amazon-quietly-launches-its-consumer-facing-mobile-wallet-app-amazon-wallet/
======
imjk
Is it just me or is Amazon launching new services at an exponentially faster
clip these days? In my mind, they're really starting to separate themselves
from the other tech powerhouses in terms of integrated innovation.

~~~
jflowers45
I sort of had the same feeling ... esp since they JUST released Zocalo on the
enterprise side of things

~~~
deancognation
yeh but does anyone here think Zocalo is going to go anywhere?

~~~
Someone1234
It COULD but they're entering a very competitive space. Profits are almost
non-existent thanks to Microsoft and Google's race to the bottom.

I don't feel like Amazon did a good job selling their USP. I still don't know
why I should buy it over the alternatives...

------
x0x0
is there a reason a storeowner wouldn't have to be out of his or her mind to
accept amazon wallet? Amazon already actively cannibalizes sales of merchants
on their platform by figuring out what sells best and sourcing their own
products to compete. Now a storeowner would be telling amazon who their
customers are (particularly their valuable ones) and maybe even leaking what
they're buying.

I don't understand why anyone would possibly use this over square, whose
ambitions don't include competing directly with the storeowner.

~~~
Hermel
Maybe a merchant who mostly sells through Amazon anyway and who also has one
or two physical stores?

------
NickWarner775
Mobile wallets are definitely going to become more popular as a day by day
tool. With Coin startup and bit coins, digital currency is on the rise.

------
zyxley
This and similar apps would be a lot more useful if more places had Starbucks-
style optical scanners instead of the traditional barcode readers. As it is,
even some companies that have Passbook integration or official in-app barcodes
don't actually have scanners rolled out that can read a phone screen.

~~~
gitah
How is the Starbucks scanner different from a traditional barcode reader?

From the looks of it, the Starbucks app + iOS passbook integration uses a
regular barcode.

~~~
zyxley
Different hardware. Traditional laser scanners of the sort still used by many
companies can't read off a phone screen.

